
The Joy of Clojure - shmichael
http://joyofclojure.com/
======
raju
I just picked up the MEAP (Manning Early Access something-or-the-other)
edition yesterday, and read the first 2 chapters.

Naturally, the book is an early access so it looks like it use a second pass
with an editor. That aside, I really like the way the authors spend some time
discussing the features of the language, and why they are implemented the way
they are in Clojure. They do a great job of explaining Rich's design
decisions, how they affect the way you would normally approach a problem in
Clojure, the pitfalls, along with comparing some of them (esp. the concurrency
aspects) with other languages like Erlang.

I was a little skeptical before buying this book, but I am glad I did. fogus
and the others have done a pretty good job so far. Definitely worth the money.

~~~
mnemonicsloth
How would you compare it to the Halloway Book?

<http://pragprog.com/titles/shcloj/programming-clojure>

~~~
runevault
It's a different intent entirely. Halloway's is purely meant as an
introductory piece, this book is more targeted at giving you a deeper
understanding of clojure and why you should do things in specific ways.

I'd think of them as companions to each other, and both likely worth getting
(I've read 2 of the 4 available chapters and found them very good).

~~~
grayrest
I'll "me too" this as well, though I'm only through the first chapter and part
of the second. Pacing of the book is considerably faster than Halloway's so
it's convenient if you like faster paced books. I was itching for a
highlighter when reading through the stuff, but the material is interesting.
The most interesting chapters, however, are the bits that they haven't gotten
up to yet. Write faster! ;)

The promo discount code is pretty substantial, total cost of the print book
was ~$33 shipped.

~~~
gtani
Thx for feedback. I might wait til a few more chapters are in and a little
copyediting happens, but I'm very looking forward to finished product.

Discount/promo code; you can go to Manning.com, in upper left there's a "Email
newsletter" link, they send out codes a few times a month.

------
atarashi
Our very own fogus is one of the co-authors!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=fogus>

------
RyanMcGreal
Looks very promising! For a couple of years I've been thinking more and more
about both jumping into the Java world and finally embracing a functional
language; and Clojure seems like a great opportunity to take on both at the
same time.

One note: I noticed what looks like a Markdown artifact in Footnote 3, in
which the URL for the Wikipedia entry on jumping the shark appears to have
interpreted the underscores in "Jumping_the_shark" as signifiers that "the"
should be emphasized (i.e. rendered in italics).

~~~
runevault
I noticed the italics but don't have a solid enough knowledge of markdown to
have realized that was what it was. Neat!

~~~
RyanMcGreal
It's a common gotcha in markdown. Some implementations, e.g. Python-Markdown,
actually default to ignoring middle-word emphasis. Others, e.g. Python-
Markdown2, have ignoring middle-word emphasis as an optional parameter when
calling the function.

------
tmountain
Very excited about this book. Both chouser and fogus are ripe with deep
knowledge of Clojure. It's great to see more books coming down the pipe as
they'll only further the adoption of the language as a whole.

~~~
briancooley
chouser has been so helpful to me - mostly indirectly, but directly as well -
that I'd order the book even if it was just a rehash of stuff I've already
learned reading his newsgroup posts and freenode chats. (order placed now, in
fact)

------
jimbokun
To me, looks like Chapter 11 could be the most valuable, with all the "When to
Use..." sections. It's a good thing that Clojure offers multiple paradigms for
managing concurrency, but I've had a hard time working out how to choose one
to solve a given problem.

~~~
rbanffy
Nobody likes Chapter 11...

------
fuzzythinker
Interesting manning has 2 clojure books out at around the same time..
<http://www.manning.com/rathore/>

~~~
fuzzythinker
Just got both, since I got a 50% on total order with my previous order
(boofinal50 - may not work for everyone). Maybe I'll post feedback a few
months later when there's more chapters. Just start reading the pragmatic one
now.

~~~
vdm
I just ordered both Manning Clojure books for 50% ($45) off with your code.
Thanks.

